
NASA - First Recorded Voice from Mars - gcmartinelli
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/msl/news/bolden20120827.html
======
gcmartinelli
seems likes 'mohawk guy' has a clone in the room... 15s he is in the front
part of the room. 34s he is next to the last row, in the back.

